# I don't recognize many of you. I finished the tapes a year ago ...



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

And I'm sure many of you don't recognize me, but that is my fault.I used to be a regular poster on this site, I made a lot of friends, people that genuinely care about you. I've missed you all. I'll get into why I haven't posted for such a long time in a bit, but first I want to let you know what these tapes have done for me.I've had IBS for 5 years now, mostly constipation with gas and bloating. Along with it (or because of it), I also suffered from GAD (generalized anxiety disorder). My life was pretty difficult. Simple day to day tasks like work, shopping etc... was a real effort. I spent almost every waking moment obsessing about IBS. My first thought when I woke up in the morning was how bad this day was going to be. My mind was constantly worrying about how I would get through my day - trying not to make any kind of commitment to any specific day or time for appointments or social engagements because of my need to have an "out". Whenever I did go somewhere, I would analyse the surrounding, trying to plan my "retreat". I'd try to park the car in an isolated area in case I had to escape to that "sanctuary" where no one could find me until I could compose myself and eventually rejoin the event.This was not a life. But that was my life, over a year ago. I had spent a lot of time and money on doctors, psyciatrists, natural-paths, chiropracters and also private hypno-therapy. I had been a member of this board for about 8 months before I decided to give the tapes a try thanks to a lot of convincing from Eric, AZMom, and Marilyn.I started noticing some difference within a few days, but nothing to write home about. As I went through the program I made progress, but then would be hit by a bad set-back. By the end of the program I'd say I was measureably better. My anxiety was not as bad, the frequency of my IBS attacks were shorter and not so severe.But I still had set backs regulary. Funny thing happened about 6 months after finishing the tapes. I realized that I was slowly starting to feel more "normal". Those obsessive thoughts were a lot quiter. I would not get as anxious at the thought of going out to dinner. There were days were I felt like my old self.Now here I am, a year later and I'm still getting "better". I hardly think about IBS, my anxiety is almost non-existent (unless I get into extremely stressfull situations). I am not the same person I was. I'm happy again. I would never let myself ever hope that I could feel good again, because IBS was such a part of me, that I could not really imagine life that did not revolve around it. IBS was the center of my universe. Today it's a nuisance. Nothing more.I'm not cured. I still have attacks, rarely bad enough to cause me much concern. I wish some of you were around a year and a half ago to understand how skeptical I was. I spent many Sunday nights in Hypno chat with some of you (I wax nostalgic now). I can look back at that time now and see that it was a gift of grace that I found this BB and it's many compasionate members.So why did I leave?A couple of reasons. First I was upset about the banishment of a member and the censorship and locking of certain topics. I respect Jeff, but I had my "principals" - free speach and all. Secondly, as I unknowingly started feeling better, I spent less time at home or I found myself busy around the house.I also started to see in myself an unhealthy dependency on this BB. That was part of my slightly OCD personality...I think you get the picture.Any whoooo -- I am alive!!! I'll stop by more often.With gratitude and affection,Stef.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Welcome back Stef!







I'm so glad to see you're doing better. We're still here, working to promote hypnotherapy as an effective treatment. I'm doing well too, no anxiety, no IBS attacks. There was a time that I could barely travel three blocks without an attack, last year I went to Montana, Las Vegas, New York, and California (twice)! Hypnotherapy helped me get my life back.It's lovely to have you back Stef.  AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

STEF!!!!














(((((HUGS)))))














So glad to hear from you; and happy that you are doing so well!!!!







Many here on the BB have left after gradually feeling better and not needing the support anymore. That is what it is all about! Getting better!It is good though, that you let others know of your results, because it helps folks who are in that same spot you first were, so thanks for sharing this with us!Hope you are well, and greet your wife for me. So glad to hear from you! Welcome back! ~ Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Stef!It's great to hear from you, and I'm glad you're doing so well. So am I.







Stop by and post now and then, and don't be a stranger.JeanG


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Stef, nice to meet you. I just finished the program this week and it ha sbeen great. Reading your story made me feel excited as I know as times passes by I won't be hardly thinking about IBS. Cool!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Stef,Like Zay, I am also glad to read your post. I finished the tapes about 2 months ago & am looking forward to continued improvement. I started them over again recently - today was the first day on side 3.Did you know that there is a new followup program that Mike created called "Towards Inner Peace"? It's for people who've completed the IBS 100 tapes - you might find it well worthwhile.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Thanks for sharingyour story. I'm on day 63. So far so good. A couple of bad days but minimal problems so I am very hopeful. One of the most exciting things to me is the improvement I hear about worrying about an attack. The day I go out with friends and don't have to think about exactly how far I am from a bathroom will be the day I declare victory!!thanksnancy


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hey Stef! Welcome back! Glad to hear you're doing so much better.Maybe you should drop in on our Toronto meeting and let others know about your success? *hint**hint*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stef, great to hear from you and thanks for posting this, I will add it to the success thread, thanks. Glad your around don't be a stranger. Glad we could be of help to you also and to the IBS. This is also what the bb did for me in the beginging when I joined and the tapes were mentioned to me here.







Thank god for Mike.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Stef, Glad you are doing so well. Good to hear from you.BQ


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Greetings returned one







Good to hear from you StefBest RegardsMike


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hi Everyone, nice to see your responses. I said I'd be back more often and here I am. As a matter of fact, I have a new story to relay to everyone on the positive effects of this tape therapy, beyond the benefits to IBS.As some of you may know, not only do I have IBS, but I also suffer from chronic sinusitis. It requires me to take anti-biotics a couple of times a year when I develop and infection. A week ago, I had to start a round of Cefzil (a cephalosporin anti-biotic) because of a sinus infection that got really bad. It was the third dose of Cefzil I had taken in the last year. This past Saturday, 7 days into this round of Cefzil, I woke up with very itchy hands. I couldn't understand why my hands were so itchy, I otherwise felt pretty good. As the morining progressed, my hands started to swell and I noticed a rash breaking out on my arms as well as what seemed like some welts coming up on my legs.Panic time right? Nope!I headed over to a day clinic to see a doctor on call and maybe check me out. By then I had started to suspect I was having an allergic reaction probably to the Cefzil. The doctor examined me, took my blood pressure (it was 170/120). Wowee Zowee. Ok, now it's time to panic, because I'm gonna die right? Nope!To make a long story short, the day progressed with additional symptoms including a burning pain and spasms in my gut, nausea, joint pain, lethargy ... Like a really bad flu.If this had happened a year ago, I would have been freaking out! I mean, nothing like this has ever happened to me, but I know enough that a drug reaction can kill you pretty quick. The doctor told me that I would be fine and go home and take benedryl and if I didn't see an improvement that I may need something stronger.So that's what I did. I went home, got stoned on benedryl and took it easy. My wife could not beleive it. The first thing she said to me was not to get all panicky and freak out (she knows me too well). But she quickly realized that I was not panicky and I wasn't obsessing. I don't think she recognized me (I could barely recognize myself). To be honest, intellectually, I had fully expected to panic, but it did not happen.Thanks Mike. It took a year, but the tapes really work.Stef


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

That's a great story, Stef!







I don't react to stress with panic the way I used to, either. These days, if I've been under a lot of pressure at work, the first thing I do is come home and do some self-hypnosis. It really takes care of a lot.Good to hear from you again.JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Stef, I'm glad you are feeling better. When i joined here nearly 2 years ago! I just totaly ignored Mike and his tapes. I was just like, no way. But i blame Clair for her persuasion. Its all her fault!







I thought it was a bit weird. But now i PROMISE i will always be more open minded about new things from now on! I am on day 96 now. Wow. Nearly finished. Im quite sad in a way. Its taken me ages to actually finish. I had a minor setback where i just couldn't listen. I was roughly, no exactly at day 50 when i decided to re start. So its taken me a little over 150 days instead!







oh well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is so encouraging to others Stef... you may never know the folks you have helped here by sharing your story... so on their behalf, I thank you! Keep at it, and glad you got the reaction under control! I think in that situation, a slight panic would be warranted! Congrats and keep well... and keep singing! You still doing choir and making music CDs and all that? Take care...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stef.


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hey Marilyn, Jean, AZ, BQ, Sherlock, Spliff, Mike, Eric, Nancy, Zay!!!! (sucking in air!!!)I know I have a responsibility to come back and help others by telling my story, but I also miss you guys







Things are good. Mike, too bad you don't make a CD for controlling histamine levels







Seriously, it seems I'm getting more sensitive to allergies as I'm getting older. Luckily, there is a new blood test available here in Canada (also just approved by the FDA) called an IgE test. It is very accurate at testing for IgE loads against up to 500 different known allergens both environmental and chemical/food. I'm seeing a specialist in 2 weeks and hopefully I can get that part of my health under control as well.Marilyn, Tammie (my wife) and I have released a new Youth Choir Christmas CD that we are very proud of. We got a ton of radio air play here in Canada over the last Christmas season. Have a look at the website at http://www.voicesfromtheloft.ca . You can here some MP3 clips of the CD online.Cheers.Stef.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

COOL Stef....great you had radio air time for your CD. That is wonderful and you should feel quite proud of that. Did you compose any of the songs? Did you sing, direct and/or play an instrument for it? Tell Tammie hello and wonderful to "chat" with you again! Best of everything to you both!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Very cool Stef I will check it out.







Congradulations.


----------

